# Concave spokeshave - how do I sharpen it?



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

I bought this vintage dual-bladed Seymour Smith spoke shave on Ebay. I put a nice edge on the straight blade. The concave blade is OK, but I'd like to get it scary sharp. But, I have no idea how to do this.

Suggestions?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Jim Beam said:


> I bought this vintage dual-bladed Seymour Smith spoke shave on Ebay. I put a nice edge on the straight blade. The concave blade is OK, but I'd like to get it scary sharp. But, I have no idea how to do this.
> 
> Suggestions?


I use a large dowel 1½" and wrap it with wet-or-dry silicon carbide sandpaper. Use progressive grits.










 







.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Generally on shaped cutters, you don't want to alter the profile so you sharpen on the back side, on the flat. You should only have a small burr to remove on the opposite face. Cone type slip stones can be handy for such chores. Find the fit spot and just swing the stone slightly to remove the burr. 
http://www.woodcraft.com/category/2000229/cone-gouge-slipstones.aspx


----------

